# looking for creativeSB model:SB0680 winxp driver



## kavin_boby (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi experts,

I'm having CreativeSB (model:SB0680) and bought it sometime ago in year 2004. Last week I re-install my OS (winxp sp3) and I can't locate the driver cd.

Does anyone have the driver?Can you share to me?

Many thanks in advance.

Kavin ray:


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

The link below should be the download you are looking for.

Creative Sound Blaster Live driver download
(Downloaded and scanned with AVG myself, no problems detected).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

ALL of the Creative drivers are listed on their website. At the bottom of the download page is a link "your item not listed"...that takes you to the legacy hardware.


----------

